# Gostra (greased log competition)



## kiwiluke (Aug 30, 2010)

As part of my local village feast (where i took the previously posted fireworks pics) they have a competition for the local youths, where they have to run up a greased log that is jutting out over the sea and try and grap the flags of the top of the pole in return for prizes, 












not my best ever photos but i think they capture the action nicely


----------



## Bram (Sep 1, 2010)

The concept of this is really sweet I think personally, definately something unique and something I have never seen before. Kudos!


----------

